# EVO Drives the Audi RS6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Another mainstay on our magazine reading short-list is EVO. So it's with great interest when we hear they've reviewed the most powerful Audi ever. EVO was on the UK launch for the new uber Avant and, since we're RS6-challenged for now here in the states, we'll have to live vicariously through those blokes.
* Full Story *
Thanks for the tip * German Car Blog *


----------

